# no December meeting



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

trying to get some attention. is there going to be a meeting this month or are we only going to communicate on this site. hopefully by late next summer i might be able to host but not at this time, can somebody say we can have a meeting, i miss seeing you guys


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

We need to plan a meeting for January. It's too late for December.

We can elect officers, discuss the future of the Club, etc. 

I will contact the club officers and respond back on this thread.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

hey mike do you have richard number. he just gave me a call and said he found us a place to host us for next year. pet world in haltom city gave us the go for having meetings there. guess who ever b.o.d. needs together and decide on a time and date. 

Address: 2700 Carson St, Haltom City, TX 76117
Phone817) 577-1955


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I do not have Richard's number. I still haven't gotten with Alex but will try tonight.


----------

